# Urban beekeeping?



## cgr (Aug 23, 2011)

I got on the forum mainly to sell off the items we bought as a production company, but have had my curiousity piqued by all this - and the television show we shot based on beekeeping.

I live right in the city of Montreal, but by chance saw some beat-up frames out in the trash the other day, on my block. I'm wondering if it is possible that people are keeping hives on their roofs? Is there any such thing as urban beekeeping? Obviously not the image I have of it.

Plus Montreal is pretty cold in the winter, where would the bees that survive the summer go?

Thanks!

CGR


----------



## MinnePchyolka (Apr 9, 2010)

Urban beekeeping is all the rage. Google it.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

There was an article in one of the bee magazines a few months ago (can't remember which one) that was all about urban beekeeping . . . in Montreal if I remember correctly. It had hives kept on the roof of a hotel, in addition to a few other houses in the city.

Hives are kept much further north than Montreal. They will overwinter there too.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like you need to keep your gear and shoot a show on urban beekeeping. You would be surprised how many beekeepers and thier bees are in town, alot of folks here on this forum have city bees and we have members from around the world. Welcome and wait to sell your gear for a while. jim


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had bees in town off and on since the 70's. No serious issues. Once in a while some neighbor finally realizes you have bees, but usually they have been there a year by then...


----------



## dreamlandart (Aug 1, 2011)

Recently moved from Chicago to Virginia and Chicago had tons of urban hives. Chicago is one of the cities with more green roofs than any other city and therefore also many hives on those green roofs.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Backyard beekeeper outnumber commercial beekeepers.
There is probably a club in you're area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! It would be good to learn more about bees before going to the media. Correct information is better for beekeeping.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 4, 2011)

I wrote an article for OpenFile Montreal about urban beekeeping in the Montreal area.

http://montreal.openfile.ca/montreal/file/2011/06/urban-beekeeping-rise-montreal

I found Branislav Babic of the McGill Apiculture Association to be a terrific resource.

http://www.maa-mac.com/


----------

